# Best Garage Wall Paint



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all, just after some advice on wallpaint for garage. One side is breeze block & the other brick. What would be best to use, cheap trade emulsion (numerous coatings) or the more expensive masonary emulsion (ie Sandtex!).

Also have seen some people PVA before painting. Is this advisable or will the paint not adhere well?

TIA


MarkyT:wall:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

what i done was pva mixed with water diluted about 4:1 and about 2 coats of that so the brick will soak it up
then one coat of pva mixed with water 1:1
finally some good dulux matt finish emulsion for walls and cellings


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I just bought a big (15 litre I think) pot of Wickes Trade Masonry paint. Took two coats but I bet even higher quality paint would still have taken two coats and cost a hell of a lot more (like you I've a mix of breeze and brick and it takes a lot to cover the breeze due to the open texture of the surface). It's only a garage after all.

BTW, I only used Wickes because it's just round the corner from me. Don't know what masonry paint is made from but it does seem very suspiciously like emulsion so the latter is probably just as good.


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

pva will seal the surface and help the paint adhere to the surface
Tom


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

sorry to bump this thread

having a garage clear out and decided to paint the walls of it, one side is breeze block (grey blocks), one side normal bricks (side of house) and other is plasterboard (made half the garage a room)

i will look at some masonry paint for the paining, but what i am not sure about is the prep work.

il try brush the walls to get rid of dust etc, is there anything special i need to do before using the masonry paint? will the masonry paint have sealant included?

thanks!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

i've just recently painted out a brick coal house and found a world of a difference between emulsion and masonry paint,worth the extra cost IMO. Didnt bother with any prep,but in hindsight a coat of pva would have helped coverage.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Silva1 said:


> what i done was pva mixed with water diluted about 4:1 and about 2 coats of that so the brick will soak it up
> then one coat of pva mixed with water 1:1
> finally some good dulux matt finish emulsion for walls and cellings


I did the same in my garage,looks good!!:thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I would not use PVA - a lot of people make the mistake of recommending people use it on new plaster, brick etc etc etc, because someone told them to but they dont really know why.

Just use a watered down coat first, if its in a garage you might want to consider a cheap electric sprayer.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Wozza said:


> I would not use PVA - a lot of people make the mistake of recommending people use it on new plaster, brick etc etc etc, because someone told them to but they dont really know why.
> 
> Just use a watered down coat first, if its in a garage you might want to consider a cheap electric sprayer.


You haven't said why you wouldn't use it?

i thought the whole point was to prime the wall before painting... with new -plaster to stop the paint sooking in too much/quickly... and with breeze blocks -to reduce dust and give the paint a better chance of sticking to the wall... i hear what you're saying about the watered down paint but is the pva not doing the same, but without using up your paint, and maybe saving money?

i'm not saying your wrong, just what i thought the whole idea of PVA-ing was as you've said you shouldn't do it, but you didn't say why.

Ta.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

StuaR32t said:


> You haven't said why you wouldn't use it?
> 
> i thought the whole point was to prime the wall before painting... with new -plaster to stop the paint sooking in too much/quickly... and with breeze blocks -to reduce dust and give the paint a better chance of sticking to the wall... i hear what you're saying about the watered down paint but is the pva not doing the same, but without using up your paint, and maybe saving money?
> 
> ...


With new plaster the use of PVA will seal plaster stopping paint penetrating into the coating eventualy causing the paint to peel as it's just sat on top of the pva which isnt a good bond for emulsion. Using a watered down matt emulsion mix avoids this as the paint penetrates into the plaster and your top coat bonds to it as it's a far better base.
Masonary paints are designed to stick to dusty surfaces and will bond to brickwork/blockwork etc far better than they will to pva.


----------

